# Application status: Received



## blindgaurdien16 (Jan 24, 2018)

Hi All,

I believe recently there has been some changes in the Application Status flow chart. My application status has been moved from In-progress to Received, isn't this technically a down grade? But inside the application it still says "This application has been received by the department and will be assessed."

I am not sure if many of you are facing the same query, I thought I will start a discussion on this. Details of my Visa are given below:-

189 submitted on 21st March 2018 and I have 80 points.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

blindgaurdien16 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I believe recently there has been some changes in the Application Status flow chart. My application status has been moved from In-progress to Received, isn't this technically a down grade? But inside the application it still says "This application has been received by the department and will be assessed."
> 
> ...


Well your point score is irrelevant (at least in this query) once you lodge your visa after getting invited. :focus:, Assessment in progress indicates that the applicant has replied CO with additional information requested by the department. I am sure you are aware of the "*Application Status - Immi Account*" document.


----------



## blindgaurdien16 (Jan 24, 2018)

Hi Mustafa01,

But the CO has not contacted me till now. After looking at the workflow, I am wondering if my application has moved from Submitted to Received. Surprising that it has taken nearly 3 Months for the application to be moved from Submitted to received. Not sure how much more time will be taken by the CO, if any CO has been assigned now though.

Regards,
Prakash R


----------

